# Homeboyz Wire Wheels



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34663\' target=\'_blank\'>link to old topic</a>[/right]​


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## NICE DREAMS (May 8, 2008)




----------



## FloridaLowrider (Jan 8, 2010)

An ad? hmmm.. What's this about.


----------



## low4lifeluis (May 25, 2006)

i need 13x.5.5 all chrome and 13x7 how much shipped 48182


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4lifeluis_@Apr 18 2010, 06:17 PM~17230373
> *i need 13x.5.5 all chrome  and 13x7 how much shipped 48182
> *


465


----------



## low4lifeluis (May 25, 2006)

i sent you a pm thanks and it sounds good


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4lifeluis_@Apr 19 2010, 07:25 PM~17241734
> *i sent you a pm thanks and it sounds good
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## landshark 68 (Dec 13, 2009)

Lookin 4 some all gold 13" deep dish spokes get at me thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by landshark 68_@Apr 20 2010, 12:39 AM~17244929
> *Lookin 4 some all gold 13" deep dish spokes get at me thanks
> *


no promblen


----------



## knightmare (Nov 20, 2007)

lookin 4 14x6's all around 4 my lac shipped 2 60133 ill :biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by knightmare_@Apr 22 2010, 08:54 PM~17276240
> *lookin 4 14x6's all around 4 my lac shipped 2 60133 ill :biggrin:
> *


460


----------



## DJWICKED480 (Mar 12, 2008)

Lookin for 13.7's for my 86 monte with 2 more for spares...gold hub, gold chevy koffs smooth, and gold nips... shipped to 85225?????


----------



## d11184 (Apr 26, 2010)

i need a set of bolt on spoke rims

need to be 14x7 or 15x7 standard offset 

and for a 5x5 lug car 96 caddy fleetwood brougham

call or email me

[email protected]

815-978-8055


----------



## maniac13 (Apr 19, 2010)

how much for 13x7 for 83 regal shipped to bay city michigan i want adapters and two prong spiners thanks


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by maniac13_@May 31 2010, 03:16 PM~17655717
> *how much for 13x7 for 83 regal    shipped to bay city michigan    i want adapters and two prong spiners    thanks
> *


450


----------



## PFLATERO (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 26 2009, 03:00 PM~16094736
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34663\' target=\'_blank\'>link to old topic</a>[/right]​*​



SOMEBODY HAVE A CADILLAC ""CHIP EMBLEMS"" GOLD COLOR I GOT THE FERRRIA READY.​


----------



## El Greengo (Jun 16, 2009)

i need a set 13x7 with 2 prongs gold hubs and lace shipped to 46227 price plz :wow:


----------



## CALI2NY (Aug 2, 2007)

lookin 4 14x6's all around 4 my lac shipped 2 11757 thanks homie


----------



## bgallegos03 (Jun 15, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CALI2NY_@Jul 4 2010, 02:50 AM~17957086
> *lookin 4 14x6's all around 4 my lac shipped 2 11757 thanks homie
> *


480


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Looking for some 20" Chrome hub, nipples, dish, gold spoke shipped to 95838.


----------



## lowlamb619 (Aug 11, 2010)

ANYONE WANTING TO TRADE A SET OF 14 or 15" 100 spoke rims for a full car system email me at [email protected] for more info im located in NC


----------



## Big Dre (Aug 24, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Dec 26 2009, 02:00 PM~16094736
> *<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=34663\' target=\'_blank\'>link to old topic</a>[/right]​*​



hey homeboy i need to know the price for 14x7 front and 14x6 rears for my 96 fleetwood all chrome and can tell let me know how much shipped to 60110 thats illlnois​


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Big Dre_@Aug 24 2010, 11:36 AM~18393614
> *hey homeboy i need to know the price for 14x7 front and 14x6 rears for my 96 fleetwood all chrome and can tell let me know how much shipped to 60110 thats illlnois
> *


440


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

hey HB,

i need a set of chrome knock offs 2 bar swept with center chip cut-out 2 1/4 w/ a hammer shipped to j6k 4b3 Canada?

thx


----------



## LOC65SS (Aug 31, 2010)

HOW MUCH 13X7 AND 22"S FOR 65 IMPALA CANDY BLUE SPOKES..PRICE ON EACH PLEASE...92582...WHEELS ONLY


----------



## coop11 (Sep 6, 2010)

hey i would like to know what you recomend for a 91 chevy caprice i was looking for a set of 15x8 15x7 or 20's 100-150 spoke im putting air ride on it for next summer but i want the rims now whats the price shipped to london ontario canada N5V2E9 thanks


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

HOW MUCH FOR 13X7 100 SPOKE ALL CHROME WITH ALL ACCESSORIES SHIPPED TO 84084


----------



## xXcrEEsXx (Apr 8, 2010)

Whats the going rate on some all chrome 13x7 rev w/ 3 bar ko's all accessories? for a 79 monte..ill pick em up, thanks


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

id probably hold back, till keith comes on, says whats up


----------



## deerhunter (Mar 13, 2010)

All chrome 100 spoke rev offset, 3 spoke k/o shipped to 29485, for a 79 Elco


----------



## deerhunter (Mar 13, 2010)

13x7's


----------



## Alex U Faka (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## Chulow (Apr 5, 2008)

13x7 center gold shiped to 33032


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568426


----------



## TeXXXusMADE (Apr 17, 2010)

need a price on some all chrome 14x6 w/adapters and 2bar knockoffs for a 1995 caddilac fleetwood


----------



## LBdaMercenary (Nov 30, 2010)

Can I get as set of wheels custome to my liking, or do u paint em abd sale as is?


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

wow....looks like homie vanished


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

i need 2..13x55 shipped to 02905 pm thanks


----------



## DANIEL.CASTANEDA (Jun 15, 2009)

I need a set of 13x7 all chrome with tires and two prong knock offs, shipped to 28376. Pm sent. Thanks man. Ive got a flat and cant cruise the cutty. I have the Impala for now but want to hit some switches. :biggrin:


----------



## mannyaz520 (Mar 25, 2008)

how much for 13x7 all acc. red dish red hub chrome spokes to 37127


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

read the threads on here.
not wise


----------



## 306caddy (Oct 10, 2003)

looking for some 18" all-chrome wires with tri-blade recessed centers. going on a fwd 97 cadillac sts, positive offset. hook it up with some whitewalls all shipped to canada, s7j 3m9
homie in town said you were the man to talk to!


----------



## tanguy34 (Oct 7, 2010)

:twak: :machinegun:


----------



## boricua31 (Mar 23, 2011)

Set of 14x6 std ship to 75010


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by boricua31_@Apr 5 2011, 11:37 AM~20264217
> *Set of 14x6 std ship to 75010
> *


no


----------



## boricua31 (Mar 23, 2011)

Set of 14x6 std ship to 75010


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568426

you sir are trying to support a crack habbit :chuck:


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

How much 4 my money back ???? :machinegun: :guns: :fuq: :fuq:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Apr 6 2011, 11:22 PM~20279042
> *How much 4 my money back ???? :machinegun:  :guns:  :fuq:  :fuq:
> *


realize how much it cost to send your money back. The cost of crack to get high while standen in line, tape to tape invelopies, double invelopies, gas 3.44gal, power coated money order


----------



## El Monte87 (Apr 19, 2005)

How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome shipped to 77505


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by El Monte87_@Apr 7 2011, 09:41 AM~20282620
> *How much for a set of 13x7 all chrome shipped to 77505
> *




Are you fucking kidding me? Do you not know how to read?


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=568426


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 7 2011, 01:39 AM~20279768
> *realize how much it cost to send your money back.  The cost of crack to get high while standen in line, tape to tape invelopies, double invelopies, gas 3.44gal, power coated money order
> *


Awesome...


----------



## slangin cardboard (Oct 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 6 2011, 10:39 PM~20279768
> *realize how much it cost to send your money back.  The cost of crack to get high while standen in line, tape to tape invelopies, double invelopies, gas 3.44gal, power coated money order
> *


ASSHOLE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Str8 Klownin (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 6 2011, 10:39 PM~20279768
> *realize how much it cost to send your money back.  The cost of crack to get high while standen in line, tape to tape invelopies, double invelopies, gas 3.44gal, power coated money order
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

im a mod but damnit i cant delete topics in wheels. Id delete any topic keith has where he tried selling wheels, look at all these noobs wanting to give money to a guy that dont even sell wheels just does coke :ugh:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

they should lock topic..lol i wanna b a mod ill take wheels ill clean it up..hell ill clean any topic up.. :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

You can find him here


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 7 2011, 11:43 PM~20288792
> *im a mod but damnit i cant delete topics in wheels.  Id delete any topic keith has where he tried selling wheels, look at all these noobs wanting to give money to a guy that dont even sell wheels just does coke :ugh:
> *


quoted for truff :rofl:


----------



## maguilera63 (Jul 7, 2010)

ttt for great seller.. :biggrin: 





















































































before crack and coke got to him :uh:


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SED-LOC (Jun 11, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Cuban Dave (Feb 18, 2011)

You still selling rims i called the number and it was disconnected pm me on a price for 13x 7 all chrome knock offs spokes reverse for a 63 impala


----------



## shawntitan (Apr 10, 2007)

I think homeboyz ripped some guys off and went MIA...


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Cuban Dave_@May 11 2011, 07:58 AM~20529174
> *You still selling rims i called the number and it was disconnected pm me on a price for 13x 7 all chrome knock offs spokes reverse for a 63 impala
> *


are you retarded? do you not read?


----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

try enivous touch, or one of the other one to be safe


----------

